# Onkyo 708 bi-amp with 7.1



## SiNtEnEl (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello All,

I got my Onkyo 708 hooked up to 2x klipsch RF-82 as BI-AMP as my front speakers.
When my HT room is build i want to go to a 7.1 setup in stead of the 5.1 setup i have now.

The 708 is not able to run 7.1 setup with Bi-amp enabled. So my questions is the following:

Would the sound quality will be better if i keep the Bi-AMP, and buy a receiver with 7.1 Bi-amp.
Or rather go for a onkyo 708 7.1 setup with out running BI-AMP on the front speakers.

I tried to read up about it, but i don't quite understand what the advantage would be with Bi-amp.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Biamping can clean up the sound a bit because big strains on the amp from the bass section do not affect the highs. Overall you get more power to the speaker, which can also be a plus if your amp can't fill the room with sound without compression or other distortion.

In the receiver, the only real benefit is the extra power split up among the bass and mid/highs. In a separates setup, you can have different amps, custom tailored to the application (big current monster amp for the bass, smaller lower power amp for the mid/highs).

You are still sending the signal through the crossover, so in theory the speaker should have the same performance as it would in an ideal case with a more powerful single amp.

Whether you need it or not depends on your room size and speakers. If one channel sounds good to you and the amp/speaker don't appear to be compressing or straining, then you can use the extra surround channels. If you like the biamped sound, you can probably live with just the 2 rear channels and keep the biamping up front.


----------



## SiNtEnEl (Dec 27, 2010)

The onkyo does not seem to compressing or straining with out BI-AMP when playing music. 
(Only very high volume output, further then my ears would like.)

I think when i play music on Stereo it seems to sound better, can be philological not sure.
That's what makes it a hard dissension for me, and i'm not sure how to measure it to be certain.
Perhaps i need to read up some more how to test this to be sure if its better for me or not.

Since i listen to allot of music too on stereo i rather not lack performance on the front speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Speakers as Efficient as the Klipschs, I am not sure how much you would benefit from Biamping, but if using a 5.1 Setup there is nothing to be lost. Only gained.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

That is not technically bi-amping anyway. Bi-amping requires an active crossover. It is really just bi-wiring. As long as you have the correct gauge of speaker wire for your length you don't need to bi-wire. 

IOTW your fine. The 708 is an excellent receiver.


----------



## SiNtEnEl (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for the reply's.

For now i'm on 5.1 setup, and i want to upgrade to a 7.1 setup if my HT room is finished.
Since the wife don't want a 7.1 system in the living room, she already hates the subwoofer. :boxer:

My wiring for the front speakers are 2x 2meter 4mm copper wire, with out shielding or banana plugs.
Should be enough? perhaps some banana plugs will help, but wiring is always a big discussions on forums.
The surround speakers are on 2.5 mm copper wire, since i don't think it matters much for surround.

So for now the "bi-(amp)wiring" vs 7.1 setup gives me allot to think and read about.
Basically i will go for 7.1 system and if i don't like it i will need to upgrade the receiver.

If i feel like it i maybe do some measurements to see if i can notice some difference.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do agree that there are not huge advantages to be reaped from Passive Biamping, I do not find it to be completely a placebo either. Here is a good Article about it: http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm

Without a doubt Speakers with Active Crossovers most benefit from Biamping, but in the instance where only 5 Channels of a 7 Channel AVR are being used anyway there is nothing to be lost.

Again, my main contention is thanks to the Efficiency of the Klipschs, even if the Onkyo offered Bridged Output as Onkyos more expensive AVR's offer, it really is not needed. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of those highly debateable topics that everyone has there opinion. I for one have never noticed a great differance in biamping or biwireing.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Bi-wiring is not worth the effort IMO but Bi-amping there are certainly benefits to be had, but as JJ has mentioned if your speakers are very efficient then I'm not too sure that you would gain much.

I have only used separate power amps in HiFi set ups anyway and the benefits were big indeed you felt and knew you had more power going into the speakers, and then using mono blocks moves the stage even higher.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

my take on this is "if your using sub woofer/s in your 5.1/7 ht setup, IMHO you do not need to setup bi-amping (with your onkyo 708) your better off doing a proper _speaker calibration setup, _

_in stereo "configuring the onkyo 708 for bi-amping maybe a good idea". _I Do not know this for sure, but I have good experiences the onkyo 807 and a few pioneer elite receivers,


----------



## SiNtEnEl (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what u mean with a proper speaker calibration setup.
I did a speaker calibration with Audyssey MultEQ, but i'm not quite sure the calibration is optimal.
Any advice on speaker calibration is welcome, i think my room acoustics are a big issue as well.

I'm looking now around for a fairly priced SPL meter to use REW, and see what the results are and measurement compare between bi-amp and no bi-amp. Perhaps that can share a light on the issue.

The fronts im using are: klipsch RF-82
*FREQUENCY RESPONSE* 33Hz-23kHz +/-3dB
*POWER HANDLING * 150W RMS / 600W Peak
*SENSITIVITY * 98dB @ 2.83V / 1m
*NOMINAL IMPEDANCE* 8 ohms compatible
*HIGH FREQ CROSSOVER * 2000Hz
*HIGH FREQUENCY DRIVERS* 1" (2.54cm) Titanium diaphragm compression driver mated to 90x60 square Tractrix® Horn
*LOW FREQUENCY DRIVERS * Dual 8" (20.3cm) Cerametallic™ cone woofers


----------

